# Girl throwing puppy CAUGHT!



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/bugojanska-policija-pronasla-okrutnu-djevojku-koja-je-stence-baci
la-u-rijeku/510338.aspx

Parents of girls were yesterday handed police calls for criminal investigation and now must come to a police station in Bugojno, where he will make a statement about the mischief that has made their daughter. Unofficial sources that the girls parents initials MP and MP learns that all actions taken against a girl in her parents.

Directed by "Transformers" for information leading to the arrest of offering $ 50,000

Since the appearance of the brutal footage on YouTube and Liveleak, animal lovers around the world have joined together in an attempt to revealing the identity of the girl, and through the forum has received many death threats. PETA has offered a reward of two thousand dollars for information about the identity of the girl.

Director of the movie "Transformers", Michael Bay, joined those who want to find a girl from Bugojno. Bay offered a $ 50,000 reward for information leading to arrest and prosecute the girls and her brother, who was filming a cruel act, "writes Daily Mail.

The footage has emerged and where the girl, who allegedly threw puppies, sorry. "My name is Katja Puschnik and I want to apologize for his behavior. Puppies belonged to my grandmother and she told me to get rid of them because they were ill, and only three days old. I did not really know what I should do and I have thrown into the river because I did not want to suffer. I'm very sorry about that, "the game'', whose authenticity could not be confirmed.

Courtesy of Liveleak.com LiveLeak.com - Twisted Girl who Throws Puppies in River is Caught


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

That video was posted by a friend of mine on FB. I didn't even watch it. I couldn't. I have to wonder even though it was horrific if it wasn't better than the life they would have led if allowed to live and grow up? If they girl was telling the truth. I don't believe so because why would they film it? And who posted the film on youtube? That tells me someone thought it was ENTERTAINMENT.........sick


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

GRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Optimus Prime laid the Transformer smack down on that chick!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Optimus Prime laid the Transformer smack down on that chick!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: LMAO!!!!!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Optimus Prime laid the Transformer smack down on that chick!


:rofl:This cracks me up lmfao


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> Optimus Prime laid the Transformer smack down on that chick!


thats pure funny.
that will make my day complete.
I actually thought about it today at work.


----------



## ItSzAngel (Aug 28, 2010)

That's good for that lil b.... , she should be prosecuted to the fullest extent


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry I believes she is lying about the pups being sick to try and get out of it. I hope she gets what she deserves!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

dude. In the video she was having FUN! She was going Weeee! then tossing them! and she was SMILING!

She needs counseling.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Xiahko said:


> dude. In the video she was having FUN! She was going Weeee! then tossing them! and she was SMILING!
> 
> She needs counseling.


make her A child prostitute out of her.
she'll be counseled.hehehe
it's a joke.
or,if she were a boy,make her convert to catholocism,and be an alter boy.she can really toss the "puppy" then.
JOOOKe.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> dude. In the video she was having FUN! She was going Weeee! then tossing them! and she was SMILING!
> 
> She needs counseling.


AGREED she is sick in the head


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

BTW where was this at?


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, pretty disturbing.


----------



## Mack (Aug 24, 2010)

I saw this last week and made me ill.. I doubt they'll do anything to this girl.. Just plain sick!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Now let's toss her in a river.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

jmejiaa said:


> Now let's toss her in a river.


LOL My thought's exactly :clap:


----------

